# Ground Turkey help



## chris629 (Jan 3, 2005)

I have really started to cook more with ground turkey.  I just don't have a lot of recipes to go with it. 
What are some of your simple, but good ground turkey recipes.
Simple I mean not tons of hard to get ingredients or takes hrs to prepare and then to cook.  
Or do you have suggestions on where to look?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 3, 2005)

Christina, ground turkey is extremely versatile and you need not look for specific recipes.  I normally substitute it in place of recipes that call for ground beef or any other ground meat for that matter. 

You can use it in Lasagne, Meatballs, Meatloaf, Enchiladas, Chilli, Burgers etc.  I like the fact that it has half (if not less) fat than ground beef.


----------



## chris629 (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok so anything that is casserole etc it would be ok.  I just remember being told that turkey isn't as flavorful as beef because of the less fat content and sometimes you need to perk it up with some seasonings. 
I just made turkey stroganoff and it was awesome, probably better then with beef but it was specifically made to make with turkey.  
Thanks!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 3, 2005)

I seem to be posting this recipe a lot, but I really love it and it's great with ground turkey.
http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=6910&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=40

You're right, sometimes you have to add a little more seasoning with ground turkey since it is a little more on the mild side.  Also, be careful when cooking it since it has less fat than ground beef, it can dry out a little more easily -- just keep an eye on it.


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes since turkey meat is much leaner than beef the flavor and texture may be slightly different.  

I agree with PABaker that it dries easily so keep an eye on it.  As far as seasonings go I use the exact same stuff that I do for ground beef (nothing more or less).  I guess the fat content in the end drives the flavor not the seasonings themselves. 

I think it's a great substitute in casserole, enchiladas, meatloaf because there are a lot of other ingredients that are mixed in with the meat to keep it moist.  When you make burgers with it you have to be a bit more careful so it does not dry out.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 3, 2005)

Yakuta, how do you make your turkey burgers?  That's one thing I haven't tried with ground turkey yet but have some in the freezer and was thinking about doing just that later this week.


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 3, 2005)

I season the meat with some cayanne pepper,  paprika, black pepper, dried oregano and garlic powder.   I then place a small peice of butter (size of a kidney bean) in the center and roll a handful of turkey meat around the butter (this was something I saw on the barefoot contessa's show, tried it and was satisfied with the result).  

I then cook it on a normal stovetop grill pan that I have.  When the burgers are done (I normally can tell just by the touch, in about 10-15 minutes) I top it with cheese and serve it on a slightly toasted kaiser roll.  

The butter does add some additional fat but the end product is really juicy.  You can omit it if you'd like but I find that the turkey is pretty dry without it.


----------



## Audeo (Jan 8, 2005)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> Christina, ground turkey is extremely versatile and you need not look for specific recipes.  I normally substitute it in place of recipes that call for ground beef or any other ground meat for that matter.
> 
> You can use it in Lasagne, Meatballs, Meatloaf, Enchiladas, Chilli, Burgers etc.  I like the fact that it has half (if not less) fat than ground beef.



I couldn't agree more!  And it does dry out easily, so you have to be a bit careful.

I make turkey burgers the same way with butter (a coworker suggested it some time ago)!  Darned good stuff!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 8, 2005)

i like to make cheese and herb stuffed meatballs with ground turkey. chop some fresh herbs, like thyme, basil, sage, savory, or rosemary, and mix into turkey meat with a few eggs a just a little breadcrumbs. make a good sized ball, and push in a cube of your favorite cheese, so that is is wrapped into the center of the ball. brown the balls in light olive oil, then into a 350 degree oven to finish them off.
dependinmg on the cheese and herbs you used, you could serve them with either red (tomato) or brown gravy, or a wine/mushroom sauce.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 9, 2005)

Buckytom's meatballs look good.
I have done a lot of what has been suggested, and sometimes use half beef and half turkey. This works well, also.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 16, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i like to make cheese and herb stuffed meatballs with ground turkey. chop some fresh herbs, like thyme, basil, sage, savory, or rosemary, and mix into turkey meat with a few eggs a just a little breadcrumbs. make a good sized ball, and push in a cube of your favorite cheese, so that is is wrapped into the center of the ball. brown the balls in light olive oil, then into a 350 degree oven to finish them off.
> dependinmg on the cheese and herbs you used, you could serve them with either red (tomato) or brown gravy, or a wine/mushroom sauce.



buckytom, I do that and use gorgozola, and roast a garlic clove and shallot and mash them and mix in with the herbs.  I like your idea of wine/mushroom sauce, deglaze pan with chicken stock.  I think I just figured out what is for dinner tonight.  Thanks again buckytom.


----------

